# bigger buds



## maheesh (Dec 27, 2007)

how can I get bigger terminal colas? prune out the bottom 12 inches? Someone said if you prune the bud a little, it will increase size...that sounds crazy to me...


----------



## headband (Dec 27, 2007)

yea i heard that too and sounds crazy. Hows that work?:huh:


----------



## lax4wm (Feb 12, 2008)

im wondering too...I would like to know the benefits of pruning and how/why?  Anyone out there?


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Feb 12, 2008)

i think pruning slows growth.
 Im a fan of LST on mj plants.

 Lst and C02 = big buds and nice yeild for the most part


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 13, 2008)

*If you have the proper light, nutes and venilation your plants should grow big buds.  *


----------



## Growdude (Feb 13, 2008)

If you want big cola's dont do any topping or LST, remove the small branches from the bottom of the plant and try to make the plant grow single cola's at the top.

And of course use TBG's advice.

Check these out!
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Gallery/showphoto.php/photo/514

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Gallery/showphoto.php/photo/515

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Gallery/showphoto.php/photo/513


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 13, 2008)

well genetics plays a huge role in the size of the buds, along with light nutes ,medium, conditions ,ventilation and methods you use to grow them out. im sold on supercropping (we called it stem pinching before it had a name) and ive never looked back. all this low stress high stress training is **. hey if you stress the plants alot and they trurn female and dont hermi out thats the best way to know you have solid genetics. males happen anyway so its part of the game.so i could care less about what alot of ppl say to not stress them out with this or with that. if you baby them the entire cycle....and then all of the sudden something uncontrollable happen, odds are youll end up with herms or dead plants. i like resiliant plants that CAN take abuse, (not that i abuse them) but i like to know i have what i call "soliders" in the growroom.


keep temps in the growroom warm at light on and throught the night cycle, cold temps n hot temps effect growth.


proper arreation in your medium is huge thing that alot of noob growers dont take into consideration. they hear that they need organic soil and might go and buy pure cow manure and plant in it. but little do they know this compost compacts as you water therefore any mix over 25% totaling of cow compost in is will cause problems later down the road. its good to have copious amounts of perlite in any mix you use, as you can always add nutes but ones you get into flowering- messing with the rootball and trying to fix the medium is nothing but ill repute.

start  with good medium, lots of arreation and good organic material with no slow release nutrients. make sure you stay away from any MG products UNLESS oyu have no other choice. its better to be safe than sorry. 

i have been swearing by mushroom compost for YEARS! arrated compost teas are the way to get big fat healthy nuggs that grow LIME green all the way through. i have a diy thread on SIMPLE compost teas i will be transferring over here today and i will add it here for you to check out. they are cheep easy to do and you can use these teas even in hydro.

genetics, it is imparitive for your success to use genetics that you know what your getting. hey bagseed isnt bad but the majority of the time. every once in a while you will find a star but with much more effort then playing with say, a white strian from dutch passion. even feminised seeds are recommended. you might not need to fool with males so fem beans are an easy way with a 90-95% sucuess rate. i might not recommend them to a novice but they make great fem seeds now that are fairly reasonable.
i grew out NL as one of my first handful of strians and its a great beginner, lower odor good yeild and its easy to grow!


spectrum, the light you use is a big big big part in the grow aswell like other things this plays in with the basic elements of growing. i use to use an MH in veg and hps in flowering. i use to use the MH to reduce strech but ever since i found out about stem pinching i have never had to worry about strech agian. so i have found the hps give me better growth and internodal spacing combined with the pinching. remember tho- blue for veg, red for flower (talking spectrum)


ventilation- this is also another key ingred. for success. with out air you have no buds, so a fresh air intake and exhause with at least one fan (passive or non) will work if you are using a smaller hid but when you upgrade over a 250watt light computerfans might not work so well and you must upgrade, and with that upgrade with the light a carbon filter will be neeeded if you want to keep the grow on the low. there are several diy threads on them here and floating around, and id be happy to shoot you a few if u need them. better to keep is smelless than busted!

water- if your getting into growing now i will tell you right now up front....buy a good ph meter! it will be to your advantage to use it constantly checking soil runnoff and your feeding solution before during and after you give any h20 solution so you know where your at at all times. knowing the condition of the medium will spell success later i guarentee it. 6.5 is recommended for soil but you will not be able to keep it exactly at that and no one does, for your plant to absorb  the full spectrum of nutes you will notice tor runnoff will rise and fall and thats good. that means your plants are getting the full range of nutes avilable.

ok nutes are important too, i recommend for a greenhorn to use non chemical - non epsom salt ferts that have been crystilized. sticking to organics will ease suffering attianed buy feeding to much then burning them due to the strength of these salt ferts. organics are softer and easier to fix when overdone. staying away from hot organics like bat guano or chicken **** until you get the hang of growing will also help.of course any idiot can burn plants with organics but its alot harder to mess up plants with fish emoulsion than with a concentrate like mircle grow.

make sure the nutes are balanced and always start feeding in low doses, less is more when growing. start low then bump it up- its always better to underfeed than overfeed as the fix of burned plants will stunt growth decreasing yeild baaad.

make sure your hid when mounted is secure and the wiring is safe. better to be safe than sorry. dont throw away growing items and just leave them out by the road. if need be put rootballs into a compost heap or even just throw into a tough blak garbage bag and take it to a local dump. dont leave hydroponic tubing and nute bottles out n in the open, cover windows to keep any prying eyes off of your business.

dont tell ANYONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

LOOSE LIPS SINK SHIPS!

if you need any other help just ask me in PM id be glad to help.

im not trying to write an essay so any loose ends anyone feel free to tie them up. thanks.

get um growin!


----------



## Growdude (Feb 13, 2008)

TOA you make it sound hard or somthing.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 13, 2008)

lol, its only as hard as you make it


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Feb 13, 2008)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> lol, its only as hard as you make it



Apparently you make it Very Hard.....ROFL 


Guys just read some of the stickys....Its much eaiser to understand; and its easy to follow the simple directions.


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Feb 13, 2008)

ALSO !!

""if you need any other help just ask me in PM id be glad to help""

 Its perfered that you ask your questions *publicly*; so other people can comment on what advice you give.....and so others can learn from the same question


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 13, 2008)

keep trying to stir the fire man, your words are useless. thanks for putting into this thread for others...doing a great job.

maybe you can take your own advice and try and learn from others. i know ive learned alot from you, unfortunately it has nothing to do with growing mj.


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Feb 13, 2008)

Im sorry....but what are you talking about kiddo ??




"Its perfered that you ask your questions publicly; so other people can comment on what advice you give.....and so others can learn from the same question ""

Most everyone would agree with me.....


----------



## octobong007 (Feb 13, 2008)

Ekoostik_Hookah said:
			
		

> Apparently you make it Very Hard.....ROFL


 
it isn't hard to understand, actually makes sense...its what everyone else says but its more condenced and to the point...i see a few things i dont agree with, but effort did go into that post. plus, i know how messed up i am and understood it, that means he was doing an impression of a piece of toast when he wrote it ;-)
:48:here, have some my bro hookah:48:

EDITED:  i've edited this post about 6 times because of one letter.  lmao


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Feb 13, 2008)

lol ya i know it made sense...
 Im just yanking his chain b/c he took something i said waaaay out of context the other day  

 o well ....


----------

